
Hacked - Magazine - The Atlantic - esutton
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/11/hacked/8673/?single_page=true
======
cormullion
Should be required reading for every one who uses the same password for every
site!

------
esutton
its an interesting article. Might be a little redundant for people that read
hacker news. That said if it gets non techies to seriously consider password
diversification and a backup strategy, kudos.

